# Cutting wood.



## bob393 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sparked by a current thread;

What type of saw do you use to cut most of your wood?
I know I know each has a spicific use but in general
what saw do you go to first.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 8, 2007)

I process green wood with a chain saw first, than a band saw, and finaly a table saw.
I cut them to rough length with a radial arm saw.
But most cutting is done on a band saw.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2007)

Question is too broad, I didn't vote.
If it's a tree, first chain saw. Sometimes split. Then, for pen blanks, the rest is on bandsaw.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 8, 2007)

All of the above except I don't buy precut blanks.

If I had no choice and had to only choose one, it would be a bandsaw.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 8, 2007)

I often have wood that's in boards, so I use a table saw with a sled.
One sled is for 90-degree cuts, another dedicated for 45's -- both have zero tolerance
throats.
I can safely cut slices less than 1/8" and I can accurately and easily cut a blank into the upper and lower barrel.
When not resawing with it, I typically use my band saw on odd shapes and tree parts or if I've got something that would loose too much kerf on the TS.
Once in while, I'll just use a gent's backsaw. []
Gary


----------



## LEAP (Apr 8, 2007)

I had to go with the table saw, as I don't own a band saw (yet). The CMS get action for cutting boards into blank size but for cutting the blanks to match the tubes its a sled on the table saw.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 9, 2007)

A lot depends on what I am cutting.....  Currently my fave is the Band Saw for it's versitility.  I have been doing a lot of roughing for bowls, etc., and it is easier to move around the shop.  When repeated dead-eye accuracy is needed, I have to give the nod to the Table Saw, but only with milled or sheet stock.  Miter Saw of Pen Blanks. 

Each saw has it's own strengths and weaknesses &lt;-(spelled <b>DANGER!!</b> )  Treat each with the respect it deserves and keep your fingers AWAY from the blade!!  

I kind of feel that getting hurt with any saw in the same way I feel about going down when riding a motorcycle.  It is not a question of <b>if</b> its gonna happen, it is a question of <b>when</b>.  Take those risks into account and use all of the precautions to avoid them.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 9, 2007)

Both band saw and table saw... but that wasn't an option.


----------



## stevers (Apr 9, 2007)

I use the table saw because it's quick and accurate. The band saw requires blade changes every time I go from a blank to a chunk of raw wood. The chop saw is not good when trying to cut blanks to size. Those are my three main saws.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 6, 2007)

I cut my blanks with a 17" Grizzly band saw and a 10" Dewalt Mitre saw.  I used to use my table saw (cabinet saw), until I removed part of my index finger that way.
Rob

Folks who use their table saws, please, please be careful to use push sticks.  I could have lost my whole left hand, but I was blessed.  6 weeks later, I lost part of the same finger to my chop saw, cutting too many blanks at once.  I now won't go more than two blanks at a time, unless they're soft and uniform in shape (no gaps).  

<b>The surgeon general has determined that it's better to go through life with 10 fingers, rather than 8 or 9.</b>

Rob


----------



## papaturner (May 6, 2007)

It really depends on the situation, the length ,size,the cut needed,etc. then I choose a weapon but really use them all except the pre-cut .     Perry


----------



## garvan (May 9, 2007)

I use an old craftsman band saw that I bought way back.  I made a couple of sleds to control my cuts. One for cutting to width and one for cutting to length ( Idea was found on this site).  Tried cutting freehand but the sleds made it much easier not to mention safer.


----------

